# Dav0 you are the man!



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Let me explain the reason for the title. A few days ago, I was hit with a bomb from Dav0. Since pictures are better than words I am posting the letter that he sent along with the cigars:


















He sent me two each of three wonderful cigars that I have never tried before.

Yesterday after accomplishing a few different things, including getting the right cigars for Veeral's pass (disturbing him on the phone in the process), sending my first package to Dave for the troops and getting a lot of stuff done at work, I decided to relax with a good cigar that I have never tried before. I settled on the DPG sent by Dav0.

Just as I was about to light up, one of my neighbors that I have seen before approached me and introduced himself to me and asked whether he could join me. He said that he has seen me often sitting alone and having a cigar. He said that he had finally mustered the courage to come and ask if he could share one with me. Of course I was elated that I had someone to talk to and share stories with. He left saying he would get his stick.

When he came back I offered him the cutter and I couldn't make out what the cigar was and so I asked him and he said it was something that he had gotten off the shelf at a gas pump. He told me that he could not afford the nicer ones from a cigar shop. I was taken aback a little with this, so I asked him to wait for a bit while I run upstairs. I got the other DPG and offered it to him. He almost looked dazed when I did that but he took it from me without uttering a word. We lit up after that and for the next hour we sat in almost silence with him looking at the cigar after every puff. I could see that he was having difficulty saying much after what had happened.

I thought about what Dav0 had said about friendship, so as we were getting to the end, I went upstairs and got the other two that Dav0 had sent me and offered to him. This time his eyes welled up with tears and all he did was get up quickly grabbed my hand and turned and left with the cigars.

When I saw him later he had a huge smile on his face and he came up and asked me when we were going to light up the next one. What he said next made my day "You just made a friend for life!!". All I could do was smile back at him and think about what Dav0 had said in his letter.

Dav0 thank you very much for the words of wisdom and frienship. Today because of this gift and thought from you I have a new friend, who I think will soon be a member of this forum. I can also say this with conviction: Dav0 you too have made a friend for life!

Kalyana Mittata!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Couldn't have come up with a better conclusion to that bomb if you wanted to.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice hit there Dav0.

Enjoy those smokes Sandeep :ss


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WTG Sandeep.....you are a very generous man. For those of you that didn't see my birthday bomb thread that Sandz sent me take a look tonight after I post pictures. 

Dav0 I still fear any trades with you but I am glad to have befriended you also. Great, great letter and a great, great bomb that lead to a great, great mini herf with a new friend in need.....:tea:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's odd, I usually don't have to bribe people to be my friend for life....hmmm...

All kidding aside, you're very lucky to actually have neighbors that smoke cigar as I do not. I have to resort to smoking with Ray, Dav0, Jim,, blah blah blah. Dav0 is a very cool guy (but only if he doesn't see this. If he does, then I take it back) and hopefully you'll get to herf with us one day. 

Enjoy the cigars brother.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Those look like some tasty sticks. Enjoy'em


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sandeep, first off Ignore the Man behind The curtain (Batista30)! :hand:

Very nice indeed.

Each sacrifice we make, when motivated by kindness, should give us the feeling of satisfaction, and it's how we are different that mere animals. That is the harvest of karma.

When we get the off chance to see it's circle completed (and many never do, hence it's always questioned) it becomes undeniable.

*****(dav0 now steps out of his "kung fu" character)*******

You did what! :sing: Those were expensive cigars and were for YOU dude, NOW I'm PISSED!!!! :anim_soapbox:

*******

OK, stupid joke, but really, dude. I always say I get as much pleasure out of the look on someones face when you give em' a great cigar as I do smokin' it!!

Glad you found a good way to enjoy those smokes!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that is an inspirational story sandeep!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Dav0! I know they are great and expensive ones, ones that I have not had either, but at that moment I was thinking of the letter you wrote!! And as Veeral said I would love to herf with you guys someday!! It's a good dream to have!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Great cigars _from_ a great BOTL _to_ a great BOTL. This is what makes Puff so wonderful.

I think we need to look into organizing a tri-state herf (I'm lumping NJ in with NY because NJ doesn't count)...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn dav0 you are on a rampage! Never ending supply of Opus!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This forum never ceases to amaze me...

Every single day something special happens to and from one of us.

I am proud to be apart of this BOTL


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> This forum never ceases to amaze me...
> 
> Every single day something special happens to and from one of us.
> 
> I am proud to be apart of this BOTL


I don't know if we can call you "a part of this BOTL" considering you are the Mouth of th Canadian Noobie Liberation Front and are associated with a agent of the W.I.F.E. Corp.

Your application is in but I keep throwing it on the bottom of the stack....

:caked::caked::caked::caked::ranger:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That is very very cool Sandeep and very thoughtful DavO - Kudos to both of you!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I think we need to look into organizing a tri-state herf (I'm lumping NJ in with NY because NJ doesn't count)...


Where do you live again? Ah, nevermind, I don't think we care. :rotfl:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Reading this made my day, seriously.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Where do you live again? Ah, nevermind, I don't think we care. :rotfl:


Actually, I live in that big state to the west of New (Jersey) York and to the east of Oh-Hi!-Oh. A nice middleground...

PA is the meat in the sandwich, buddy. You're just the bread.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

djangos said:


> And as Veeral said I would love to herf with you guys someday!! It's a good dream to have!


Dude, Toledo is not that far! It's not like you live in the Down Under!
It'll happen.



szyzk said:


> I think we need to look into organizing a tri-state herf (I'm lumping NJ in with NY because NJ doesn't count)...


Watch it wffxsy... sqqy.... um DUDE, I've know where you live!



Rock31 said:


> Damn dav0 you are on a rampage! Never ending supply of Opus!!


Ahh, I know some guy in Piscataway who makes em' up in his cellar!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Ahh, I know some guy in Piscataway who makes em' up in his cellar!


if that's the case you can send them to me DavO.....:rotfl:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Where do you live again? Ah, nevermind, I don't think we care. :rotfl:


I think he lives "to far from NJ"

such a crybaby he is layball:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Dude, Toledo is not that far! It's not like you live in the Down Under!
> It'll happen.


The OH contingent could carpool with me.



dav0 said:


> Watch it wffxsy... sqqy.... um DUDE, I've know where you live!


And I specifically asked the mods NOT to give _you_ my address. :rotfl:



dav0 said:


> Ahh, I know some guy in Piscataway who makes em' up in his cellar!


:spit:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I think he lives "to far from NJ"
> 
> such a crybaby he is layball:


FYI, my new car gets 36MPG and is perfect for roadtrips...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

This is great guys!! We should definitely plan on a Herf this summer! Since I am still new at this, how is this done? And Andrew thank you for offering to carpool in your sweet new car!! I am already excited!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Dude, Toledo is not that far! It's not like you live in the Down Under!
> It'll happen.
> 
> Watch it wffxsy... sqqy.... um DUDE, I've know where you live!
> ...


Yeah Sandz it's not like you live in the middle of nowhere in Northern Ontario... oh wait that's me....now I'm dreaming LOl LOL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> FYI, my new car gets 36MPG and is perfect for roadtrips...


That's great.....crybaby. :nerd:



djangos said:


> This is great guys!! We should definitely plan on a Herf this summer! Since I am still new at this, how is this done? And Andrew thank you for offering to carpool in your sweet new car!! I am already excited!


You mean you're not taking charge of the planning and coordination of the herf? layball:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

djangos said:


> This is great guys!! We should definitely plan on a Herf this summer! Since I am still new at this, how is this done? And Andrew thank you for offering to carpool in your sweet new car!! I am already excited!


You know, Cleveland is only 2 1/2 hours from me and I have family in Sandusky. We visit the area a few times a year.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> You mean you're not taking charge of the planning and coordination of the herf? layball:


I think Sandz should host one!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> I think Sandz should host one!!


Woohoo... I'm only 12hrs non-stop driving.....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> You know, Cleveland is only 2 1/2 hours from me and I have family in Sandusky. We visit the area a few times a year.


Sandeep, don't get excited. We repeatedly asked Andrew a million times to herf with us, begging and pleading (well Ray anyhow) and he still didn't show........:bawling:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Woohoo... I'm only 12hrs non-stop driving.....


Ok....so Craig is in!!:rotfl:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I could but, Toledo is pretty small and kinda out of the way and I amsure you guys would prefer to Herf in a larger city....... Or if you guys have ideas about where you want may be I can give it a try. 

Andrew I live 50 miles from Sandusky!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Trully inspiring!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> I could but, Toledo is pretty small and kinda out of the way and I amsure you guys would prefer to Herf in a larger city....... Or if you guys have ideas about where you want may be I can give it a try.
> 
> Andrew I live 50 miles from Sandusky!


Fine, I'll host the herf, I have a big deck and a large back yard...you guys bring the sticks and booze, I'll provide the grub.... on the BBQ

I even have a 6 person tent for you to crash in LOL

Who's in... :rotfl:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Sandeep, don't get excited. We repeatedly asked Andrew a million times to herf with us, begging and pleading (well Ray anyhow) and he still didn't show........:bawling:


Twice. And both weekends I was completely unavailable.

Do you think I would willingly turn down Papaya King and a trip back to the old CBGBs?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

So guys are we serious about this? I am! I would love to meet all you wonderful people!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sure. New Jersey.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Herf at dav0's just show up!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Herf at dav0's just show up!


Hah! I'm sure he'd put on a smile on his face and deal with it, but I don't think it would be fair to put the poor guy through random, unannounced visits. And anyway, he probably has his hands full dealing with you locals.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

All right, new jersey, any other suggestions? If no other then we can definitely do that? I am sure dav0 and ray won't mind! Andrew how about you? Benn how about you?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> All right, new jersey, any other suggestions? If no other then we can definitely do that? I am sure dav0 and ray won't mind! Andrew how about you? Benn how about you?


I'm a maybe. Depends on the time frame we are looking at for work purposes. Would be a lot of driving but the exp. would be great....Car Pool Sadz?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just tell Evonnida, he does the trip once a week, he will let you hop in with him haha!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Just tell Evonnida, he does the trip once a week, he will let you hop in with him haha!


Does he now....just out of curiosity Ray, where does he live?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

djangos said:


> All right, new jersey, any other suggestions? If no other then we can definitely do that? I am sure dav0 and ray won't mind! Andrew how about you? Benn how about you?


I don't think we'll ever get the NJ-crew to leave the seaboard so more than likely we would have to travel to them. But as I mentioned previously, this opens up the possibility of stuffing ourselves at Papaya King and Katz's Deli - so it would be worth putting up with all of the "Go Yankees!" and "Best team ever!" crap from Veeral. :madgrin:

I'm always up for a trip as long as a) I don't have to work and b) my wife doesn't already have plans for me.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

NJ is the most centralized location.

Mass - 3.5 hours away
Conn - 2-3 hours away
Maryland 3.5 hours away
NY City Area - 1 hour away

Just from that you have many puff members available. Makes sense. 

But, we'll create a thread for this when necessary.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> Does he now....just out of curiosity Ray, where does he live?


Missouri LMAO!

@ Andrew we went to Mass before 

We like our home-base since we can host so many people and there are a bunch of Puffers willing to Herf in NY/NJ.

You guys should check out Quad State Herf Aug 20!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> @ Andrew we went to Mass before


In my defense, I did say "seaboard".


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Lets get one thing straight not just anyone can come to NJ!! you have to be invited!!! its a privilege!! lol :hat::spy: way to go Dave!!!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

It is about 10 hours for me but I could make it! Maybe in July?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn this has turned into a herf thread! LOL!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Never know what may happen in a bomb thread, maybe I will mail myself over to you guys!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Use Fedex! It will get you there the next day!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Twice. And both weekends I was completely unavailable.
> 
> Do you think I would willingly turn down Papaya King and a trip back to the old *CBGBs*?


Wait, Andrew how old are you? OMFUG - you're old enough to have been to CB's??


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

First off, great hit Dav0! Those are some very good cigars.

Sandeep, I think your original post pretty much summarized the entire reason most of us smoke cigars. It's the sense of brotherhood, friendship and cameraderie that always seems to accompany a shared smoke. Good job hooking your new friend up with some good cigars, and congrats on expanding the "Brotherhood" a little bit further. I wish I had more local friends who smoke cigars!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Wait, Andrew how old are you? OMFUG - you're old enough to have been to CB's??


Dude - I wasn't, like, hanging out there with Johnny, Joey and Dee Dee or anything like that, but the band I was in played many shows there before the club went to that big concert in the sky.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

djangos said:


> It is about 10 hours for me but I could make it! Maybe in July?


Sandeep, I think it would be a bit longer than that... But honestly, if we could actually plan this out in advance (so I could get away from work) you could come through Warren, PA and I'd drive the rest of the way.



Rock31 said:


> Never know what may happen in a bomb thread, maybe I will mail myself over to you guys!


#1 - You've got my address and you're always welcome. #2 - Remember to pack bubble wrap and food for the trip!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

That would be awesome Andrew!! I can most certainly do that!! Now if only we could plan the rest out.....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

great hit, dav0! and a nice story, too.

moved to bombs


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

djangos said:


> That would be awesome Andrew!! I can most certainly do that!! Now if only we could plan the rest out.....


Let's see what weekends in July people _can't_ herf... I'm already going to assume the 2nd is completely out of the question.

07/09, 07/16, 07/23, 07/30


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Another superb bomb


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Dude - I wasn't, like, hanging out there with Johnny, Joey and Dee Dee or anything like that, but the band I was in played many shows there before the club went to that big concert in the sky.


Oh, ok, I did see the RamOnes there like 5 times. Caught the Talking Heads before they released thier first Albu.. uh first recorded collection when they were opening for Television! :horn:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Andrew, I will let you know in a few days what weekends may be possible but I don't anticipate a problem at all!


----------

